# MDI for a fussy eater



## MrsBoyle (Aug 14, 2011)

Would MDI be the best thing for a fussy eater that has periods were he resufses to eat at his dinners,but  other days hell eat the lot and want more.


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Mrs Boyle,
If your on twice daily injections I'm sure mdi would be a huge improvement in this situation. However if pumping is an option in your hospital then i would investigate and seriously consider pushing for that. In theory mdi should allow you the flexibility to not eat at set times but due to ben's insulin sensitivity and the tiny doses used ( as is probably the case with most small children) we still found we had to push him to eat certain amounts at certain times to prevent hypo's. Don't get me wrong as I said it could still be great for you but having started Ben on his pump in may you'd never get it off us now!


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 14, 2011)

hey yes hes on 2 injections although im giving him more some days.
Hes using humilin m3. he hb readings havnt been up 9 and hes had diabetes nearly 2yrs.


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 14, 2011)

I've no experience of twice daily injections but it definitely sounds like Dylan would benefit from a change. If you don't already it would be worth familiarising yourself with carb counting so any change will be smoother and seem less daunting. I know just before we changed to pumping I had a huge wobble and really didn't want to change - sometimes it's a case of better the devil you know but the change in quality of life has been immense along with far better control. it's very possible the change from twice daily to mdi would have similar benefits for you. Have your team discussed other treatment options with you at all?


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi MrsBoyle

I can't really offer any suggestions for the eating but MDI has a lot more flexibility than twice daily.

I'm not entirely sure but I think more than 2 injections a day of HUmulin would give problems since it's a mix of short and long acting insulins. 

The long acting part of it is supposed to last for 12 hours approx so more than 2 a day would cause an overlap and would make it difficult to know how much insulin was in his system at any one time.

If you haven't already done so, explain to your care team what you're doing and hopefully they'll agree to swapping him to MDI so you can give 4 or more injection a day.

Rob


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 14, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi MrsBoyle
> 
> I can't really offer any suggestions for the eating but MDI has a lot more flexibility than twice daily.
> 
> ...



Hes nurses are the ones telling me to give him more insulin injections,


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 14, 2011)

MrsBoyle said:


> Hes nurses are the ones telling me to give him more insulin injections,


 
That's ok then. 

It rang a few alarm bells and I didn't want to risk saying nothing.

I hope you can get onto MDI and that it makes the erratic eating a bit easier to manage.

Rob


----------



## Tina63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes MDI does offer great flexibility.  Though my lad is significantly older, they sold it to us saying that teenagers like to lie in, and the joy of MDI is that he can sleep in as late as he likes and just inject with his breakfast/lunch at whatever time.  He has to have his long acting at the same time every evening, but then just matches his rapid acting to his meals.  He likes to have a 4th meal when it's school term time and that is no problem at all, whether it's a tiny snack or significant meal he can just inject the appropriate amount of rapid acting and eat whatever.  He loves the flexibility.


----------



## Bushy (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Lord ? another family suffering from the outdated practices of Warrington Hospital. Assume your son is under the team at there. My 4 year old  is diagnosed last year and also put on two injections a day without any discussion about MDI or a pump as an alternative. Just like you we are breaking under the strain of food issues and horrendous mood swings. Our daughter?s quality of life is appalling. So I did some digging around and found to my horror that Warrington are very outdated in putting young children on the 2 injection/mixed insulin regimes. Progressive hospitals would put a 3 year old on a pump or at least MDI from diagnosis. I?ve joined this mailing list and I think it would help you too ? at least to link up with other parents of small children under Warrington?s care. 
http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.o...-uk-parents-with-babiestoddlersunder-6-years/

I have now insisted our daughter be put onto MDI immediately. You don?t have to put up with this and you shouldn?t. You're being very brave about this but you must be under enormous stress and it?s all totally unnecessary. You should be OK getting them to agree to MDI ? you just need to be very firm. Warrington won?t put small children on pumps. They are really in the dark ages. And in case it seems to any one else like I?m exaggerating, this is a consultant who tells you you?re paranoid if you regularly test your child?s blood more than twice a day.

Please come and take to fellow Warrington parents on the link. We can all stand up to them together.

Rant over


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Bushy. Welcome 

The CWD mailing list is very popular with a lot of the parents on here. You sound like you're being veyr proactive against a stubborn PCT. Well done for fighting to get what's best for your child.

Good luck in your fight and I hope you can continue to post on here to help other parents to help their children.

Rob


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, MDI is good for my little one as sometimes she eat a little and sometimes a lot!! I give her 4 injections a day and sometimes 5 if she eat more!!
But now she is been offered a pump and Im considering it.


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 16, 2011)

We are going to see them tomorrow morning, they  have agreed to put him on MDI.


----------



## Bushy (Aug 16, 2011)

Fantastic! Really hope it helps.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2011)

That's great news Mrs Boyle! I am sure he will be so much better suited to it!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 16, 2011)

MrsBoyle said:


> We are going to see them tomorrow morning, they  have agreed to put him on MDI.




Happy days, the start of a new era........


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck with MDI 
 (the only problem is these extra injections we need to change it around on Carly's legs, arms, bum)


----------

